# dropped a chimney liner in the snow today



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

Edited


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I would be shaking like a leaf about halfway up that ladder. I don't like heights. I would have to be tied off.

Looks treacherous with the snow falling. Looks like Queens.

I know it snowed heavy this morning in NY then quit late morning.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

That's what I was thinking too, I'd be terrified especially with the snow. By an ascender do you mean ladder, or is that something I'm not familiar with?


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

Edited


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Of course! Where else would a king find his bride? HOLLIS!


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome to what we do regularly. Except you dont have 3" of ice to fight with also.


----------

